# Classical "Industrial Heavy Metal Thrash Music"



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

I just had this urge to dedicate a "wild" piece of music to our forum member some guy...Here's to you, sir:


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Cool piece. I've wanted to hear something like this for a while actually.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2015)

As my sons and I used to say after listening to Merzbow, "that's a nice song."

Speaking of whom, here's something I dedicate to Ilarion, in appreciation for his dedication to me:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I've always liked it since first listen. It's a pity that the rest of the work it was written for - a ballet entitled 'Steel' - is now lost, but in my perfect world it would actually have been part of a massive and relentless 90-minute agitprop symphony (but without the almost-obligatory corny choral finale).


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2015)

Did you mean that the chorale finale is almost obligatory or the corniness?

There's always Popov's first. (That's a nice song!)


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

some guy said:


> As my sons and I used to say after listening to Merzbow, "that's a nice song."
> 
> Speaking of whom, here's something I dedicate to Ilarion, in appreciation for his dedication to me:


Hey, that Merzbow rocks...:guitar::guitar::guitar::guitar:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

some guy said:


> Did you mean that the chorale finale is almost obligatory or the corniness?


I should have hedged my bets a bit more with that comment - I'd be wrong to assume that anything along the lines of the finale to Shostakovich's 2nd is always going to be as equally banal.


----------

